# Brought the lil lady home



## Hogwildz (Jul 10, 2012)

Was a nice cross country drive.
I have plenty of photos to show, but as usual, this new Mudda Fuggin forum won't let me upload jack chit. Oh well. Should have know better to even try.
SUCKS!


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats Hog.........finally!
Here's wishing you both all the best.
Now, if you were only able to upload some pics..........


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 10, 2012)

Just remember Hog, it only gets better!   When I uploaded pics tonight it was slower compared to other nights.

Congrats
Zap


----------



## Defiant (Jul 10, 2012)

Pic's where are they


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2012)

Send'em to me and I will post'em Bro. Well, at least the G rated ones.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 11, 2012)

Waiting for pictures!


----------



## Dix (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats to every one !!

Can't wait for pics !!


----------



## Jags (Jul 11, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Send'em to me and I will post'em Bro. Well, at least the G rated ones.


 
Hogz you can send me the other ones if you want.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hogz you can send me the other ones if you want.


 
Oh I want ALL of them. Just gonna post the G rated one.


----------



## begreen (Jul 11, 2012)

Good to hear you had a nice trip. This is a beautiful country to travel across. Email the pics and we'll get em posted for ya.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 11, 2012)

WTF? Hogz and his new bride and no pics? 
Somebody better fix something you mudderz....
Hogz likes to post pics and we likey his pics dammit..
Congrats Hogz...glad you are together with your family finally...


----------



## Gasifier (Jul 11, 2012)

Ummm. Okay Hogz. Still no pics. It's been over 24 hours now.  Starting to worry a little. You okay? ...........   Hogz?  You still okay man? ...................Hogz!? Oh sh!t guys. She has him wrapped around her finger already. Hogz Were still here for ya man. HOGZ!! Somebody do something already.


----------



## Dix (Jul 11, 2012)

He'll come up for air eventually


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been watching my inbox. Empty. Obviously none of the pics are G rated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

But here they are last year "communicating".


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

And the ladies together.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry all, I have lots of cross country photos. Frustrating to go through and figure which ones to send, rather than just post the damn things. But, well as we know I can't for whatever reason.
Bart, I will get some to you, may take a bit till I get the patience. Only the "G" ones will be distributed. I may start a separate website with a membership fee to view the non "G" ones.....grins


----------



## Dix (Jul 11, 2012)

Communication is key 

Very happy for you, Hogz


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking forward to Mike getting off of his butt and getting an Englander get together going down in Monroe and meeting you and your lady on the bikes and climbing on behind her. Hell you didn't think I would ride behind you did you? And making the trip down. Might even be able to con the neighbor into letting me use his Harley. Nah. Rather ride behind her.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 11, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Looking forward to Mike getting off of his butt and getting an Englander get together going down in Monroe and meeting you and your lady on the bikes and climbing on behind her. Hell you didn't think I would ride behind you did you? And making the trip down. Might even be able to con the neighbor into letting me use his Harley. Nah. Rather ride behind her.



Englander get together? ! ? ! That would be a good time.

Congrats Hogz....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2012)

If he never does it we just show up and drink beer in the parking lot. I've been there. They have a big parking lot. But I want Mike to drag that Big Green Egg out there for the cooking. I ain't gonna sit behind the lady holding a grill for 150 miles. I plan on acting scared and holding on to the lady for 150 miles.


----------



## Jags (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh - I see a utube moment coming on.  3 up on a scooter dragging a webber kettle grill with its little wheels smoking.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 12, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> If he never does it we just show up and drink beer in the parking lot. I've been there. They have a big parking lot. But I want Mike to drag that Big Green Egg out there for the cooking. I ain't gonna sit behind the lady holding a grill for 150 miles. I plan on acting scared and holding on to the lady for 150 miles.


 
England Stove Works is only about 5 hours from my house......You get some type of gathering worked out and I will try to be there!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 12, 2012)

Now all dat dar is some funny shat! She might have to ride behind me if we don't get her bike fixed soon. I like the back rests ;-)
I'll find something with a sidecar for ya Bart, that would be some fun there!
I told her I been wanting to ride down there. Maybe after the girls go back to Washington. Also trying to get a ride with my parents up to the Finger Lakes Upstate NY. Great riding there.
Gonna get down there, and you can be sure I am going to eat at least one breakfast at Wafflehouse!
Holy crap, I got another one loaded!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a Waffle House right at the exit on I-95 where I plan to meet'ya.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 12, 2012)

okay that will work. 95 sucks for riding though, might have to figure the mosey roads.


----------



## Dix (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the smiles, Hogs !


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> okay that will work. 95 sucks for riding though, might have to figure the mosey roads.


 
I already know'em buddy.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 12, 2012)

Hog, you look happy.
Really glad for you.
Waffles are da bomb!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 12, 2012)

Good lookin' family...Congratulations,  Never would have guessed that you were a biker!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 13, 2012)

Hog is one of those folks I would love to meet some day . . . looks totally bad@$$ . . . but when you read his posts you realize this guy has a heart of gold and would most likely do just about anything for anyone that needed help in a bad way.


----------

